# Mating after being spayed



## Dancel (Jul 21, 2012)

Long story short, my husband let my two dogs run together while I was away at work yesterday.

The female was spayed about ten days ago when this happened and he witnessed them mate/tie for about half an hour.

Is it normal for them to mate when she is not even in heat? 

A more worrying question would be should we go see a vet because of what happened? 

The tie happened about 10 days after the spay surgery took place, she is currently acting herself and had since recovered fully from the surgery. Today, I say a gooey discharge from her vulva.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

Strange. from my understanding of canine reproduction the ***** needs to be in heat and willing to mate in order to mate and have a tie. It is possible that she was in heat or close to it when she was spayed and had some hormones that were still in her system. I have heard of the dog who had a part of an ovary left and she would go into heat and atract males.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

lexa said:


> Strange. from my understanding of canine reproduction the ***** needs to be in heat and willing to mate in order to mate and have a tie. It is possible that she was in heat or close to it when she was spayed and had some hormones that were still in her system. I have heard of the dog who had a part of an ovary left and she would go into heat and atract males.


That is what happened to my son's dog. She continued to go into heat. He had to have the spay redone. He got mad at the vet and would not go back there so he had to pay for the operation twice.


----------



## Dancel (Jul 21, 2012)

gapeach said:


> That is what happened to my son's dog. She continued to go into heat. He had to have the spay redone. He got mad at the vet and would not go back there so he had to pay for the operation twice.


:shocked:Why did the surgery have to be redone? Did she become pregnant or did the mating "undo" the spay procedure? You got me worried, the spay procedure did cost a whole lot (she's a Irish wolfhound, my vet charges by size!)

My dog had been in heat about a month and a half before she got spayed.

EDIT: Is it possible for dogs to become pregnant after getting spayed?


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

No - she can not get pregnant. They take out the uterus, also.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

No uterus, no pregnancy. Nowhere for eggs to implant. Well, ectopically, but again, no uterus, those would have to be some clever, determined sperm. 

As to a respay, I would not want to live with a dog who cycled hormonally without any reason (if you're not the top of your breed, I'm not dealing with you intact), so I can see why you would do it. 

I imagine she has residual hormones and would leave her be. I had had a cat with what I assume were such and after spay, she drove my tom half insane for a few days. I kept them separated because I didn't want them mating due to the increased risk of UTIs and it didn't strike me as a good idea to let her around other pets right after surgery.

ITU the husband thing. Sometimes the non-pet-keeping spouse just flubs up. Ask me about my panic when mine let my *just* had kittens and already in heat queen out with my tom. :shocked:


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

we've got a fixed male and a fixed female - they mount regularly, no tie, no pregnancies. Seems to be part of their regular interactions. The male was not fixed till we got him at age 5 - vet says memory is a strong, strong thing.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Dancel said:


> :shocked:Why did the surgery have to be redone? Did she become pregnant or did the mating "undo" the spay procedure? You got me worried, the spay procedure did cost a whole lot (she's a Irish wolfhound, my vet charges by size!)
> 
> My dog had been in heat about a month and a half before she got spayed.
> 
> EDIT: Is it possible for dogs to become pregnant after getting spayed?


I don't think she could get pregnant but she continued to have the discharge regularly, her nipples would swell up and have milk. He took her to a different vet, he x-rayed her and took the ovary out. She was an Old English Sheepdog. She died of old age and complications from DM.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I would suggest you have her checked by your vet, it is possible for a ***** to have a uti and attract males and even stand for them because of it. Discharge indicates to me some possible infection going on and it doesn't have to be in the reproductive tract.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

jen74145 said:


> As to a respay, I would not want to live with a dog who cycled hormonally without any reason (if you're not the top of your breed, I'm not dealing with you intact), so I can see why you would do it.


I understand you (and others) not wanting to live with what is essentially an entire ***** without the uterus to have pups, so all the hassles of coming in season and dripping all over your house. However thought I would mention that there is a increasing number of vets and other animal experts who feel that there are benefits to those hormones and doing partial spays is something that more and more are doing. They remove uterus, but not ovaries so the dog cannot get pregnant or have a pyo, but still has the hormones thought to be good for other reasons. Not sure if I want to go that route at this point, but always nice IMO to hear about other ways of doing things.

On another score, I would be MAJOR ----ed if I paid to have one spayed entirely and it was not done. He should not have had to pay for a re-do. The vet should have done it on his own dime.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I think the Vet should have explained the procedure if he was not planning to take everything out. My son assumed that all of her reproductive organs were gone. He was so upset with the vet he would not go to him anymore.

I just had a friend whose surgeon who left part of her uterus in and so she continued to have periods. She also changed surgeons and had the rest taken out. I just could not imagine having a procedure like this done and not knowing that any part of the reproductive organs were being left. She tried to sue but the doctor has left her practice now.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

It's standard in humans to leave the end of the uterus with the cervix. Complications can arise and the entire pelvic area grow weak without that portion to support it. I would not sue a doctor for that unless you specifically told them what you wanted. Do your own research before something like that. Ask questions. If you go in blind and don't get what you want it's your own fault. Doctors and vets are just doing what is standard or what they think is best and not all realize what they do and do not need to communicate to their patients.


----------

